# Being used...how it feels on the other side :p



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Slept with this lass friday night after going into Leeds for a few hours. She's easily the best looking girl I've had so far...gorgeous slim body with big boobs. Anyway we got on great the whole night before going back to her place. Ended up having sex for probably close to an hour before falling asleep.

We got up the next morning and she had a hair appointment so we rushed out and she gave me a lift to the train station. We said goodbye and kissed then she told me to txt her.

Sent her a txt saturday evening and she hasn't replied  Was actually hoping to see this one again and that doesn't happen often with pof dates. Feels bad man.

I'll admit I'm guilty of doing this myself but it doesn't feel great being on the receiving end. I wouldn't feel so disappointed if she wasn't a looker lol


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

Now you know what its like too be used


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

She's probably getting double teamed as you post this.

POF is hardly the place to scout for gf material


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

It's only Sunday, give her a chance lol.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

You must have a tiny pen1s ???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Yea I guess I shouldn't be too hasty but lets be real here what girl doesn't look at her phone at least every couple hours?

And I am above average :blowme:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not nice is it mate, leaves you asking lots of questions about yourelf...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

These things happen, if she want's you she knows where to find you.

If not just move on, life's too short to mope about anyway.

Look at it this way, you got laid :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Yea I guess I shouldn't be too hasty but lets be real here what girl doesn't look at her phone at least every couple hours?
> 
> And I am above average :blowme:


Just because she's seen your text doesn't mean she'll reply straight away. Treat em mean keep em keen works both ways.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

she must have thought you were absolutely shite in bed. chin up fella


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldn't read to much into it. Two adults had some fun, move on.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not nice is it mate, leaves you asking lots of questions about yourelf...


Feels sh1tty. I thought we got on really well, I had her giggling just by looking at her and she was all over me the whole night. Definitely has me wondering wtf I did wrong.



Dazzza said:


> These things happen, if she want's you she knows where to find you.
> 
> If not just move on, life's too short to mope about anyway.
> 
> Look at it this way, you got laid :tongue:


Yea that's true I won't lose any sleep over it...yes I did get laid though didn't finish lol that's what too much drink does to me!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe she's been busy. Are you sure you've text the right number?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Used? How exactly have you been used? It was POF date FFS what did you expect?

You turned up both had a good time both got laid said your goodbyes, end of. If you see her again then it's a bonus but don't go getting all twisted over someone you had a one nighter with, bit more respect for yourself needed here chap.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Feels sh1tty. I thought we got on really well,* I had her giggling just by looking at her* and she was all over me the whole night. Definitely has me wondering wtf I did wrong.
> 
> Yea that's true I won't lose any sleep over it...yes I did get laid though didn't finish lol that's what too much drink does to me!


I'm not sure I would take positives from that to be honest :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Maybe she's been busy. Are you sure you've text the right number?


Now we all know you ladies change the last didgit when you're not interested lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just because she's seen your text doesn't mean she'll reply straight away. Treat em mean keep em keen works both ways.


I know that's true but I'm used to instant replies. Usually get a reply off a girl with 2 mins so I'm not used to waiting. I'll give her a day or 2 and if still no reply I know the score.



Ashcrapper said:


> she must have thought you were absolutely shite in bed. chin up fella


I can always rely on you for a heartfelt reply. thanks man lol



PaulB said:


> I wouldn't read to much into it. Two adults had some fun, move on.


See now that's how I usually feel about it but her hotness has skewed my judgement. When a good one comes along you want to keep them you know?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm not sure I would take positives from that to be honest :lol:


That's why he's blanked his face out, must be hilarious


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Maybe she's been busy. Are you sure you've text the right number?


Yep I had her number in my phone a few days before we met up. We've been txting to arrange the meet up.



Pain2Gain said:


> Used? How exactly have you been used? It was POF date FFS what did you expect?
> 
> You turned up both had a good time both got laid said your goodbyes, end of. If you see her again then it's a bonus but don't go getting all twisted over someone you had a one nighter with, bit more respect for yourself needed here chap.


I agree but why tell me to txt her if she's not gonna reply? I wouldn't say that to a lass if I didn't want to get with her again...I know I should mtfu.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> See now that's how I usually feel about it but her hotness has skewed my judgement. When a good one comes along you want to keep them you know?


should have drugged her then and kept her in a pre-prepared dungeon. its all in the planning mate, you didnt think this through


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Now we all know you ladies change the last didgit when you're not interested lol


I'm happily attached but in my single days, the couple of times I did give out my number, I never changed digits because, irritatingly, men tried ringing me there and then.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Cheeky b4stards my face is fine!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

anobolic, you have met her once and all of a sudden you expect her to fall in love with you. Does not work like that. Give her time and stop texting her, otherwise you will look like some physco wannabe boyfriend.

Give her some space and let her decide.

At the end of the day you both had sex, does not mean that you have to have a long term relationship.

Wait a while and see what happens, if she does not contact you then it was a one off. if she does make contact then be the cool and helpful guy, listen to her and do not try to [email protected] her the minute she meets you. get to know her and what makes her tick.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I agree but why tell me to txt her if she's not gonna reply? I wouldn't say that to a lass if I didn't want to get with her again...I know I should mtfu.


She might have said it just from habit - Sorry.

Still, you know where she lives. If you're really interested, you could drop a card or note into her place in a few days.

If you get nothing back, move on but next time if you like someone, date them properly don't just jump into bed with them.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Feels sh1tty. I thought we got on really well, I had her giggling just by looking at her and she was all over me the whole night. Definitely has me wondering wtf I did wrong.
> 
> !


So you've never laughed at a girls jokes and feigned an interest in what they were talking about just to get into bed with them


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Cheeky b4stards my face is fine!


She obviously loved it mate!


----------



## persereika (Jun 23, 2013)

So you have a phone! Then call her.

DONT WAIST YOUR TIME MAN


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

If you give me an hour or so I will tell her to ring you back...

only kidding mate,,,yeah it not good tho she could have ended up blocked like me last night maybe and slept in or misplaced her phone mate who knows


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Slept with this lass friday night after going into Leeds for a few hours. She's easily the best looking girl I've had so far...gorgeous slim body with big boobs. Anyway we got on great the whole night before going back to her place. Ended up having sex for probably close to an hour before falling asleep.
> 
> We got up the next morning and she had a hair appointment so we rushed out and she gave me a lift to the train station. We said goodbye and kissed then she told me to txt her.
> 
> ...


Give it a day or so and then send another text or give her a call?

I've been seeing this bird for little over a month and I was in a similar boat as you. Turns out she's just sh!te at texting back so I've taken to calling her or vice versa if we wanna speak


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> anobolic, you have met her once and all of a sudden you expect her to fall in love with you. Does not work like that. Give her time and stop texting her, otherwise you will look like some physco wannabe boyfriend.
> 
> Give her some space and let her decide.
> 
> ...


No I don't expect her to fall in love with me of course not. I'm just used to a girl wanting to see me again after the night.

I only txted her once to tell her I had fun, I kept it brief. I won't get in touch again unless she replies. I'm well aware that coming off needy kills your chances with women...I made that mistake before and it won't happen again.



Leigh L said:


> She might have said it just from habit - Sorry.
> 
> Still, you know where she lives. If you're really interested, you could drop a card or note into her place in a few days.
> 
> If you get nothing back, move on but next time if you like someone, date them properly don't just jump into bed with them.


She lives miles away so no chance of that. If I like someone I always make sure to get them into bed asap...if not you run the risk of being lumped in the friend zone and that's a place you don't return from but being a lass you don't have to worry about that. Think yourself lucky!



SwAn1 said:


> So you've never laughed at a girls jokes and feigned an interest in what they were talking about just to get into bed with them


Of course i have but never had it happen to me. Hence the confusion.


----------



## seanconway (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.theattractionforums.com/general-discussion/19798-push-pull-theory.html

if she hasn't text so far did ya check if the message delivered? she is probably playing the game to see if you will be all over her texting her wondering why she aint getting back to you  its sometimes a girls sneaky way of building attraction  I studied psych man and trust me dis **** happens a lot to guys I know  read the above it will be quite helpful


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> she must have thought you were absolutely shite in bed. chin up fella


How's that job at the Samaritans working out for you?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

anabolik said:


> She lives miles away so no chance of that. *If I like someone I always make sure to get them into bed asap.*..if not you run the risk of being lumped in the friend zone and that's a place you don't return from but being a lass you don't have to worry about that. Think yourself lucky!


I ALWAYS assume I'm in the friend zone! I'm actually happy with that.

The bit I've highlighted - Based on what you've posted before (and not meaning to cause offence), your behaviour doesn't seem to be working for you. It's the saying "If you do what you've always done, you'll get what you've always got" You need a new game plan to secure the right girl/woman.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I had some bird round the other night and literally about ten minutes after sex she was off, I joked about feeling used but it was actually awesome, it normally takes ages for them to fvck off!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FFS, it is a bird, plenty more about, stop being needy, women find this a massive turn-off.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I had some bird round the other night and literally about ten minutes after sex she was off, I joked about feeling used but it was actually awesome, it normally takes ages for them to fvck off!


This has happened to me a few times and I didnt know if I shud have felt insulted or not. Yea I wanted them to go but on my terms and not off their own back lol

Op leave the girl alone. You've played your card if she's interested she'll contact you


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like she wanted just a bit of fun, perhaps your on her second phone?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Breda said:


> This has happened to me a few times and I didnt know if I shud have felt insulted or not. Yea I wanted them to go but on my terms and not off their own back lol
> 
> Op leave the girl alone. You've played your card if she's interested she'll contact you


Hadn't really thought about it like that.

The selfish bitch!


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

Girls can play the same cool games you guys play....

It can be one of two things...

She either really really likes you... But wants to play it cool before replying... Because she doesn't want to come across as too keen...

OR

Last night was just a bit of fun for her and she was being polite...

One thing I know for sure... If she likes you and wants to see you again... She will reply...

DON'T text again... No matter how badly you want to...it's in the chase... If you text = needy/ clingy... = TURNOFF

What will be will be :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey it could be worse...she could have been a minger and not replied to you...that mite have really dinted your self esteem :sad:

And look at it another way at least you got another notch on your stick.....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I ALWAYS assume I'm in the friend zone! I'm actually happy with that.
> 
> The bit I've highlighted - Based on what you've posted before (and not meaning to cause offence), your behaviour doesn't seem to be working for you. It's the saying "If you do what you've always done, you'll get what you've always got" You need a new game plan to secure the right girl/woman.


But what was I supposed to do, go back to her place and sleep in her bed without doing anything? It was 3am by the time we decided to call it a night there was no way for me to get home.



Huntingground said:


> FFS, it is a bird, plenty more about, stop being needy, women find this a massive turn-off.


I admit I do have some neediness in me but I never let it show when I'm with a girl. I always play it cool and save it for ranting to you guys when I'm on my own lol



Breda said:


> This has happened to me a few times and I didnt know if I shud have felt insulted or not. Yea I wanted them to go but on my terms and not off their own back lol
> 
> Op leave the girl alone. You've played your card if she's interested she'll contact you


That's the plan. The ball is in her court now.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

can't believe no one's asked for pics :whistling:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's only Sunday, give her a chance lol.


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I took a woman to bed last night, nothing happened, she got up and hardly spoke to me and left the house, it doesn't bother me one bit, its the wife so l am used to it TBH...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> I took a woman to bed last night, nothing happened, she got up and hardly spoke to me and left the house, it doesn't bother me one bit, its the wife so l am used to it TBH...


 :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

collect some of your pubes, nail clippings and some dry skin and send it her in a glittery envelope. women love that sort of thing, she will be running back to you in no time


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Under no circumstances is it ok to call this girl, you have already txt her and you will come across so needy if you call her.

I'd allow one more txt to her later on next week if you haven't heard anything but chances are she is playing it cool like most of us do and will probably txt you on Monday.

There are plenty of hot girls out there mate, at least you got to bang this one although not blowing your man fat is a massive disappointment.

Have you also considered whether she has a boyfriend??? This could explain the shady behaviour of having to leave straight away in the morning and not txting?!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not one to dis my fellow sisters but it says a lot about a girl that can meet someone for the first time and sleep with them straight away.

This simply would not happen to me, if I sleep with a guy he's gonna be a permanent option, if he didn't match any of my requirements he would have been dismissed before any sex took place.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> I'm not one to dis my fellow sisters but it says a lot about a girl that can meet someone for the first time and sleep with them straight away.
> 
> This simply would not happen to me, if I sleep with a guy he's gonna be a permanent option, if he didn't match any of my requirements he would have been dismissed before any sex took place.


Ah hem, how do you go about the 7" thing?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PaulB said:


> Ah hem, how do you go about the 7" thing?


Bit of a long shot but ask maybe ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> I'm not one to dis my fellow sisters but it says a lot about a girl that can meet someone for the first time and sleep with them straight away.
> 
> This simply would not happen to me, if I sleep with a guy he's gonna be a permanent option, if he didn't match any of my requirements he would have been dismissed before any sex took place.


yeh you just check if they have a big dick before casting them aside. how's the weather up there on your lofty perch?


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> she must have thought you were absolutely shite in bed. chin up fella


As always Ashcrapper your advice is classic, have you considered the Samaritans


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

amigamike said:


> As always Ashcrapper your advice is classic, have you considered the Samaritans


considered it mate, I'd make a killing


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I'm not one to dis my fellow sisters but it says a lot about a girl that can meet someone for the first time and sleep with them straight away.
> 
> This simply would not happen to me, if I sleep with a guy he's gonna be a permanent option, if he didn't match any of my requirements he would have been dismissed before any sex took place.


I hope you're not insinuating she's a sketel cos that is frowned upon on this forum. A chick has the right to bang on the 1st night as much as a man does


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Bit of a long shot but ask maybe ?


Alright smart a55, spoil the banter...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PaulB said:


> Alright smart ****, spoil the banter...


Well lets be honest mate, who hasn't had a first date where your having a great time, nice meal, nice wine and she casually brings up in conversation if your penis is less than 7 inches then you no good to her, l know l have :whistling:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well lets be honest mate, who hasn't had a first date where your having a great time, nice meal, nice wine and she casually brings up in conversation if your penis is less than 7 inches then you no good to her, l know l have :whistling:


Yeh, happens all the time...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> I hope you're not insinuating she's a sketel cos that is frowned upon on this forum. A chick has the right to bang on the 1st night as much as a man does


Of course she has the right to, doesn't make her less of a slapper though. Same for guys. Just my opinion


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You are pig ugly though .


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

My missus is working overseas, not had a shag in 6 days & I'm already losing the plot.

So just be gratefull you got your end away brother


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

anabolik said:


> But what was I supposed to do, go back to her place and sleep in her bed without doing anything? It was 3am by the time we decided to call it a night there was no way for me to get home.


If you wanted her to be more than a one-nighter, you could have stayed and had fun, made it clear you weren't to be in the friendzone but not actually sleep with her. Also, you know you'd had too much to drink and weren't going to give a great performance so you did yourself no favours. Have a bit of self-control lol and (can't believe I'm saying this!) don't give it up so easily! Maybe, just maybe, you're better than that. If you'd played this differently, she might be the one doing the chasing now



beefdinner said:


> I'm not one to dis my fellow sisters but it says a lot about a girl that can meet someone for the first time and sleep with them straight away.


Largely, I agree and it wouldn't happen to me either but I'm told that sometimes two people just 'click' and it's not a problem. I'm sure there are a lot of guys on here who have great longterm partners they slept with on the first date.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

God ol anabolik. Always in a tizz with a lady


----------



## MsSunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree..

But each to their own I guess..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of guys on here who have great longterm partners they slept with on the first date.


Yep, me. Fortunately she didn't quiz me about d!ck size before sleeping with me!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Largely, I agree and it wouldn't happen to me either but I'm told that sometimes two people just 'click' and it's not a problem. I'm sure there are a lot of guys on here who have great longterm partners they slept with on the first date.


That's true. My slapper comment was a bit blasé and more aimed at serial one night standers. I don't think it makes somebody a bad person, each to their own.

Edit : I don't mean blasé but I can't think of the right word at the mo. My brain has gone on strike.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of guys on here who have great longterm partners they slept with on the first date.


My ex and father to my child I was with him 9 years I'd fancied him for a few months seeing him out and going back to the same house parties. The night I made my intentions clear to him was when he went to lay down in one of the bedrooms cos he was wrecked. I went in and asked if he wanted a cwtch and from there I lobbed his penis out. As a young 17 year old beefdinner had a very pleasant surprise, he was only 17 himself and his penis was just shy of 9 inches with decent girth. I remember just stroking it and smoothing it and rolling it between the palms of my hands. After that night we started going out together.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

U txt her too soon, and way to kind...treat em mean really does work..


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

anabolik said:


> Slept with this lass friday night after going into Leeds for a few hours. She's easily the best looking girl I've had so far...gorgeous slim body with big boobs. Anyway we got on great the whole night before going back to her place. Ended up having sex for probably close to an hour before falling asleep.
> 
> We got up the next morning and she had a hair appointment so we rushed out and she gave me a lift to the train station. We said goodbye and kissed then she told me to txt her.
> 
> ...


Someone will be hammering her chocolate sheriffs badge if she's as good looking as you say.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> My ex and father to my child I was with him 9 years I'd fancied him for a few months seeing him out and going back to the same house parties. The night I made my intentions clear to him was when he went to lay down in one of the bedrooms cos he was wrecked. I went in and asked if he wanted a cwtch and from there I lobbed his penis out. As a young 17 year old beefdinner had a very pleasant surprise, he was only 17 himself and his penis was just shy of 9 inches with decent girth. I remember just stroking it and smoothing it and rolling it between the palms of my hands. After that night we started going out together.


if you arent a WUM you are ****ing mental


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You've fell in love mate, happens to the best of us... you'll be over it by Tuesday though lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you arent a WUM you are ****ing mental


What's a WUM?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you arent a WUM you are ****ing mental


LOL I just read the post of Beefdinner that you quoted and presumed you were having a laugh and edited what she actually said. But no she actually posted that. Dear god!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What's a WUM?


wind up merchant


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> wind up merchant


I know. I was being a WUM


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> My ex and father to my child I was with him 9 years I'd fancied him for a few months seeing him out and going back to the same house parties. The night I made my intentions clear to him was when he went to lay down in one of the bedrooms cos he was wrecked. I went in and asked if he wanted a cwtch and from there I lobbed his penis out. As a young 17 year old beefdinner had a very pleasant surprise, he was only 17 himself and his penis was just shy of 9 inches with decent girth. I remember just stroking it and smoothing it and rolling it between the palms of my hands. After that night we started going out together.


Are you still pi55ed woman? :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I know. I was being a WUM


oooh wumderwoman there!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Are you still pi55ed woman? :lol:


can see it now cant you, cuddled up in front of the fire, nice film on and the child turns to her and says "mummy, tell me about when you met daddy" :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> can see it now cant you, cuddled up in front of the fire, nice film on and the child turns to her and says "mummy, tell me about when you met daddy" :lol:


Lol I like Beefy, she makes me laff


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> can see it now cant you, cuddled up in front of the fire, nice film on and the child turns to her and says "mummy, tell me about when you met daddy" :lol:


As I already explained in my previous post. I'd fancied him for months, met him at our favourite discotheque, so I would tell her the truth.

Why am I a windup merchant? That is the absolute truth of what happened the night I wanted to tell him I liked him. We had been to escape nightclub in Swansea back in 2000, everyone was a bit worse for wear early hours back at a house party. He wanted to lay down in one of the rooms, I jumped in with him to have a bit of a spoon and from there I pulled his penis out. I didn't sleep with him or suck him off or anything like that I just gave his willy a bit of a smooth and from that night onwards we were together almost 10 years.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Dont sweat it man, if you got on as well as you say you did she should be in touch.

Hopefully your text to her wasnt anything too full on.

Give her time. In the mean time, chat to other girls, see if she comes back to you..... don't get hung up on her at this stage!

Fair play to you, but next time drink less and blow the beans :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Happened to me once a long time ago, after that I treated women differently as I realised how hurtful doing this can be.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Happened to me once a long time ago, after that I treated women differently as I realized how hurtful doing this can be.


Never had it happen myself, but it does bring a new perspective on things doesn't it.

Hopefully op will learn from this, and perhaps be a bit more thoughtful next time such an event occurs.

Anabolik - Reckon this will change you?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Had it happen to me, not gonna lie done it to women as well. Happened multiple times in both directions. It is what it is. There's plenty more women out and about.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> As I already explained in my previous post. I'd fancied him for months, met him at our favourite discotheque, so I would tell her the truth.
> 
> Why am I a windup merchant? That is the absolute truth of what happened the night I wanted to tell him I liked him. We had been to escape nightclub in Swansea back in 2000, everyone was a bit worse for wear early hours back at a house party. He wanted to lay down in one of the rooms, I jumped in with him to have a bit of a spoon and from there I pulled his penis out. I didn't sleep with him or suck him off or anything like that I just gave his willy a bit of a smooth and from that night onwards we were together almost 10 years.


How did you split up?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How did you split up?


He took steroids and his willy shrunk :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup it's called learning from your mistakes.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How did you split up?


The guy that posted on here's d1ck was bigger!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> My ex and father to my child I was with him 9 years I'd fancied him for a few months seeing him out and going back to the same house parties. The night I made my intentions clear to him was when he went to lay down in one of the bedrooms cos he was wrecked. I went in and asked if he wanted a cwtch and from there I lobbed his penis out. As a young 17 year old beefdinner had a very pleasant surprise, he was only 17 himself and his penis was just shy of 9 inches with decent girth. I remember just stroking it and smoothing it and rolling it between the palms of my hands. After that night we started going out together.


Have you considered a career writing for Mills and Boon? Your romantic escapades are most heartwarming.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How did you split up?


Way too similar, same age same birthday. Same traits.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Slept with this lass friday night after going into Leeds for a few hours. She's easily the best looking girl I've had so far...gorgeous slim body with big boobs. Anyway we got on great the whole night before going back to her place. Ended up having sex for probably close to an hour before falling asleep.
> 
> We got up the next morning and she had a hair appointment so we rushed out and she gave me a lift to the train station. We said goodbye and kissed then she told me to txt her.
> 
> ...


Send her a text saying "Bad news, just got my results from the h.i.v clinic i REALLY need to talk to you"

Reckon you'll get a phonecall in 0.0087 seconds but whether you answer or whether you turn off your phone for a week to make her sweat is entirely up to you, hint hint :wink:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Way too similar, same age same birthday. Same traits.


He was feelin up drunken dudes at house parties?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I'll admit I'm guilty of doing this myself but it doesn't feel great being on the receiving end. I wouldn't feel so disappointed if she wasn't a looker lol


Lets be honest if she wasnt a looker you wouldnt even have bothered texting her haha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Way too similar, same age same birthday. Same traits.


Are you saying he also loved that long pipe?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Send her a text saying "Bad news, just got my results from the h.i.v clinic i REALLY need to talk to you"
> 
> Reckon you'll get a phonecall in 0.0087 seconds but whether you answer or whether you turn off your phone for a week to make her sweat is entirely up to you, hint hint :wink:


Certainly find out if she's reading them :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Slept with this lass friday night after going into Leeds for a few hours. She's easily the best looking girl I've had so far...gorgeous slim body with big boobs. Anyway we got on great the whole night before going back to her place. Ended up having sex for probably close to an hour before falling asleep.
> 
> We got up the next morning and she had a hair appointment so we rushed out and she gave me a lift to the train station. We said goodbye and kissed then she told me to txt her.
> 
> ...


I bet if a woman wrote this ..it would be a simple...get over it and if u put out straight away what do u expect....I think u just got taste of ur own medicine unfortunately by the sounds of it..and u do say ur not used to waiting for a txt they or always txt back in 2 min...maybe it's a lesson learnt. Ps u know where u say * next morning we rushed out she had hair appointment'....guess what....I bet she didn't!!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Are you saying he also loved that long pipe?


Ha, nope. We just had similar personalities and that included our negative traits too.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha brilliant


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol got it sorted now, basically ur ego has took a knock! That's what's.bothering you isn't it.

By your own admission she's the hottest girl you've had, this in reality means you probably not the hottest bloke she's had!

And she full well knows she could have ten of you by next wk, the rushing to a fictious hair appointment (you know that's bollocks auey don't you? What girl books hair app the morning after a night out, ESP when she going out just for a shag) only reinforces, you were just a bit of fun and one she didn't wanna hang about to long after the fact.

That or she has boyfriend and needed to get shot of you ASAP.

You got lucky congrats now stop pining and move on


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe she has no credit, give her a few days. Wheres @IGotTekkers the resident stalker, he should help


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Lol got it sorted now, basically ur ego has took a knock! That's what's.bothering you isn't it.
> 
> By your own admission she's the hottest girl you've had, this in reality means you probably not the hottest bloke she's had!
> 
> ...


pretty much what I was thinking but couldn't be bothered to type it out :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

if she dident make you a brew then sorry you aint in for another sh*g bro


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Zola said:


> Dont sweat it man, if you got on as well as you say you did she should be in touch.
> 
> Hopefully your text to her wasnt anything too full on.
> 
> ...


Definitely wasn't a full on txt. I kept it short and basically just said 'Hey. Just got up an hour ago been asleep all day. Had fun last night you weren't what I expected'.

I tell you it was frustrating. Gave her a proper good seeing to nevertheless.



Dazzza said:


> Never had it happen myself, but it does bring a new perspective on things doesn't it.
> 
> Hopefully op will learn from this, and perhaps be a bit more thoughtful next time such an event occurs.
> 
> Anabolik - Reckon this will change you?


You mean will it change how I treat women? I'm not sure tbh...if I go to the trouble of meeting a lass and buying drinks etc. I want something out of it or else it's just been a waste. I'm never a cvnt though, I don't make it seem like I want to see them again if that's not my intention. Plus most of the time it's them that suggest going back to 'get some food' or 'watch a film' lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Definitely wasn't a full on txt. I kept it short and basically just said 'Hey. Just got up an hour ago been asleep all day. Had fun last night you *weren't what I expected'. *
> 
> I tell you it was frustrating. Gave her a proper good seeing to nevertheless.
> 
> You mean will it change how I treat women? I'm not sure tbh...if I go to the trouble of meeting a lass and buying drinks etc. I want something out of it or else it's just been a waste. I'm never a cvnt though, I don't make it seem like I want to see them again if that's not my intention. Plus most of the time it's them that suggest going back to 'get some food' or 'watch a film' lol


What on earth does that mean?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Send her a text saying "Bad news, just got my results from the h.i.v clinic i REALLY need to talk to you"
> 
> Reckon you'll get a phonecall in 0.0087 seconds but whether you answer or whether you turn off your phone for a week to make her sweat is entirely up to you, hint hint :wink:


lmao I hope this isn't actual advice.



Poke said:


> Lets be honest if she wasnt a looker you wouldnt even have bothered texting her haha


Of course I wouldn't. I have standards lol not high ones but standards they are!


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Get steaming drunk and stew over it (preferably drink stella) and then unleash with a barrage of abusive texts, you will probably have more change of her responding that way


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I bet if a woman wrote this ..it would be a simple...get over it and if u put out straight away what do u expect....I think u just got taste of ur own medicine unfortunately by the sounds of it..and u do say ur not used to waiting for a txt they or always txt back in 2 min...maybe it's a lesson learnt. Ps u know where u say * next morning we rushed out she had hair appointment'....guess what....I bet she didn't!!!


Other girls usually txt back straight away but this one seems to take her time. Even before we met she would take about half an hour to an hour to reply so it could just be the way she is I dunno.

Yea that thought crossed my mind but I chose to believe her. She was driving pretty frantically to get me to the station as she was going to be late...but maybe she just realllly wanted to get shut of me lol



Pain2Gain said:


> Lol got it sorted now, basically ur ego has took a knock! That's what's.bothering you isn't it.
> 
> By your own admission she's the hottest girl you've had, this in reality means you probably not the hottest bloke she's had!
> 
> ...


Wow straight to the point and I know there's a good chance you're right. Yes my ego has definitely taken a kicking...thing is we talked for a couple weeks even before meeting up and had very good rapport going on. If she really is just out for a shag I don't see why she wouldn't simply go out and get some random dude.



SwAn1 said:


> What on earth does that mean?


It means I expected her to be different from her pof profile and pics. Happens all the time but this time it was for the better...she actually looked a LOT hotter in person her pics don't do her justice.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Maybe she has no credit, give her a few days. Wheres @IGotTekkers the resident stalker, he should help


If by stalker you mean conversationits, then sure.

What would I do/have done? I'd have forgotten about her as soon as I was out the door.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> If by stalker you mean conversationits, then sure.
> 
> What would I do/have done? I'd have forgotten about her as soon as I was out the door.


Ohhhhhh meanie :gun_bandana:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> It means I expected her to be different from her pof profile and pics. Happens all the time but this time it was for the better...she actually looked a LOT hotter in person her pics don't do her justice.


You shouldn't ever tell someone you had expectations because they are either going to exceed or disappoint.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> You shouldn't ever tell someone you had expectations because they are either going to exceed or disappoint.


She asked me on the date if she was how I expected her to be. I do try not to have expectations but you build up a picture in your mind of them by talking and from the pics you see. It's almost impossible not to have an expectation ime. I'm always fully aware they most likely will not be as I expected.

Are you saying it could have hurt her feelings that I said she wasn't what i expected?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> She asked me on the date if she was how I expected her to be. I do try not to have expectations but you build up a picture in your mind of them by talking and from the pics you see. It's almost impossible not to have an expectation ime. I'm always fully aware they most likely will not be as I expected.
> 
> Are you saying it could have hurt her feelings that I said she wasn't what i expected?


Yeah like when I read the message you sent saying "you wasn't what I expected" I'd feel like well what the hell was he expecting me to be like? If she slept with you the first night she might have thought your expectations of her would be that she wouldn't have put out on the first date.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

she will be sucking fresh cok by next weekend


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Are you saying it could have hurt her feelings that I said she wasn't what i expected?


Possibly, or she will think you thought she wasnt as good looking in her profile as real life, which is a compliment but it suggests you have lower standards and go with birds not in here league, i.e youve put her on a pedestal. I've been out of the game for years so take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> My ex and father to my child I was with him 9 years I'd fancied him for a few months seeing him out and going back to the same house parties. The night I made my intentions clear to him was when he went to lay down in one of the bedrooms cos he was wrecked. I went in and asked if he wanted a cwtch and from there I lobbed his penis out. As a young 17 year old beefdinner had a very pleasant surprise, he was only 17 himself and his penis was just shy of 9 inches with decent girth. I remember just stroking it and smoothing it and rolling it between the palms of my hands. After that night we started going out together.


Beautiful, Tennyson? Wordsworth?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

rob w said:


> Beautiful, Tennyson? Wordsworth?


No genuine words from tamara


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Yeah like when I read the message you sent saying "you wasn't what I expected" I'd feel like well what the hell was he expecting me to be like? If she slept with you the first night she might have thought your expectations of her would be that she wouldn't have put out on the first date.


hmmm now you mention it I see what you mean. But surely if she was really into me and wasn't lying about the hair appointment it wouldn't matter.

So let's say I send a final txt as a last ditch effort in a few days....what exactly would you guys suggest I say? I need something non-serious and a little bit cheeky. Any ideas?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> hmmm now you mention it I see what you mean. But surely if she was really into me and wasn't lying about the hair appointment it wouldn't matter.
> 
> So let's say I send a final txt as a last ditch effort in a few days....what exactly would you guys suggest I say? I need something non-serious and a little bit cheeky. Any ideas?


It's a tough one because it's a text message to her phone so she's going to have seen it at one point. You text her again without having a response and you automatically turn yourself into someone that's not a challenge, I hate to use the word challenge you know what I mean.

What was the gist of the conversations before you met? Was she looking for a boyfriend or just a rub?

For a girl to sleep with you she would have to have some interest in you in the first place, if she's gone cold now then something's obviously changed her mind. Did she have a good time on the night you met? Like a proper good time? Did she mention the hair appointment before you slept together or did she just say in the morning? If a girl had a hair appointment in the morning and was asking a guy to sleep over her house then you'd think she'd have mentioned having to rush out in the morning.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> It's a tough one because it's a text message to her phone so she's going to have seen it at one point. You text her again without having a response and you automatically turn yourself into someone that's not a challenge, I hate to use the word challenge you know what I mean.
> 
> What was the gist of the conversations before you met? Was she looking for a boyfriend or just a rub?
> 
> For a girl to sleep with you she would have to have some interest in you in the first place, if she's gone cold now then something's obviously changed her mind. Did she have a good time on the night you met? Like a proper good time? Did she mention the hair appointment before you slept together or did she just say in the morning? If a girl had a hair appointment in the morning and was asking a guy to sleep over her house then you'd think she'd have mentioned having to rush out in the morning.


Obviously **** in bed..?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> It's a tough one because it's a text message to her phone so she's going to have seen it at one point. You text her again without having a response and you automatically turn yourself into someone that's not a challenge, I hate to use the word challenge you know what I mean.
> 
> What was the gist of the conversations before you met? Was she looking for a boyfriend or just a rub?
> 
> For a girl to sleep with you she would have to have some interest in you in the first place, if she's gone cold now then something's obviously changed her mind. Did she have a good time on the night you met? Like a proper good time? Did she mention the hair appointment before you slept together or did she just say in the morning? If a girl had a hair appointment in the morning and was asking a guy to sleep over her house then you'd think she'd have mentioned having to rush out in the morning.


I realise that but if I haven't heard back in a few days then I've really got nothing to lose have I? Might as well go all or nothing to see if she bites.

We never got into a serious discussion of if she was looking for anything serious or not. It was mostly light-hearted chat where we would send flirty messages and a made up scenario where I suggested we get a house together to save us both renting. Talking about how she'd do the cleaning and I'd do the cooking and how we would share the main bedroom but sleep in different beds lol

On her profile it says she's looking for a serious long term relationship but we ll know not to pay too much attention to that.

Yea she seemed to have a great time all night, we were kissing lots and she would stand close to me and always be staring me in the eyes.

She did actually mention the hair appointment just 5 minutes after we met up so I don't know if that's good or bad?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

banjodeano said:


> Obviously **** in bed..?


I've never had any complaints before. I went down on her for a good 10 mins beforehand and again mid way into the sex.

She was moaning and squeezing the sheets in her hands so I'm guessing she wasn't too disappointed with my 'skills'.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

120 posts about an unreturned text from a girl net on a hook up Internet site. Tyler Durden would be ashamed of you.

What has happened to men being men


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> 120 posts about an unreturned text from a girl net on a hook up Internet site. Tyler Durden would be ashamed of you.
> 
> What has happened to men being men


I have problems...I thought that was obvious :tongue:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

For all you know she could of given you the wrong number as she was in a relationship and didnt want you getting keen 

Next week youll be camped outside of her house with a guitar singing wonderwall


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Next week youll be camped outside of her house with a guitar singing wonderwall


FPMSL! Brilliant


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Could be alot of reasons mate...you dunno. If you want to see if she cares or not & get a reaction?

Send her a text telling her to fvck off. It's not nice I know, & it might mess everything up, but she'll react. You'll get her attention, but it's a big gamble.

Maybe not do this......

Just let her come to you, if you are meant to be together, it will happen.

This is an observation & not a criticism mate, but you seem quite emotionally dependent. Not a 100% negative thing per se, but some girls could see this as being clingy. Some might.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Send her a text telling her to fvck off. It's not nice I know, & it might mess everything up, but she'll react. You'll get her attention, but it's a big gamble.


Do it! Double dare ya! Haha


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I realise that but if I haven't heard back in a few days then I've really got nothing to lose have I? Might as well go all or nothing to see if she bites.
> 
> We never got into a serious discussion of if she was looking for anything serious or not. It was mostly light-hearted chat where we would send flirty messages and a made up scenario where I suggested we get a house together to save us both renting. Talking about how she'd do the cleaning and I'd do the cooking and how we would share the main bedroom but sleep in different beds lol
> 
> ...


If she mentioned it before hand then the appointment was probably genuine.

I can give advice based on what I would do in the situation. If I didn't fancy the guy and if his willy was too small I wouldn't even entertain the idea of sleeping with him, I wouldn't even waste each others time by having a drink with him. She must have liked you/fancied you to sleep with you in the first place but when it's early days it's easy for someone to change how they feel about you. I wouldn't recommend texting again, do you use whatsapp or anything similar so you know if she's been online to read the message? If she wants to get back in touch she will anyway, you texting her again could essentially put her off by thinking you're too clingy. Even if she doesn't text back, don't give her the satisfaction of thinking you're gutted about it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 120 posts about an unreturned text from a girl net on a hook up Internet site. Tyler Durden would be ashamed of you.
> 
> What has happened to men being men


Hooray!!!! Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> I've never had any complaints before. I went down on her for a good 10 mins beforehand and again mid way into the sex.
> 
> She was moaning and squeezing the sheets in her hands so I'm guessing she wasn't too disappointed with my 'skills'.


'A good 10 min' Jesus!!! How do u know this?? And....moaning and squeezing sheets means nothing...u hit a certain area mate and it burns like hell so don't assume u did a good job!! Pfffft at this....seriously some of the crap u men come out with regarding sex on this forum it's time women started telling u...actually that's not quite right!! And we do timing for baking cakes not having sex..


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

OP, move on mate, this broad causing you all this grief and you only spent one night with her.

I predict much heartache and stress along the way with this one if she does ever respond to you.

Her top drawer is probably full of these for her to 'fill in' at 5am if she's not into whichever geezer she has snoring in her bed at the time:










Take the power back, stop whining and move onto the next one.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> OP, move on mate, this broad causing you all this grief and you only spent one night with her.
> 
> I predict much heartache and stress along the way with this one if she does ever respond to you.
> 
> ...


Haha. @appointment!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> 'A good 10 min' Jesus!!! How do u know this?? And....moaning and squeezing sheets means nothing...u hit a certain area mate and it burns like hell so don't assume u did a good job!! Pfffft at this....seriously some of the crap u men come out with regarding sex on this forum it's time women started telling u...actually that's not quite right!! And we do timing for baking cakes not having sex..


What do you mean how do I know this? Most people have some built in concept of time passing, but you may be different...it's not like I was timing her on a fvcking stopwatch or anything...could have been 5 or 15 it was just an estimate 

Well all the indicators were there that she was enjoying it so I'm not sure what else to go on...we all know how you women will say one thing and be thinking another so it's really not our fault for getting the wrong idea now is it.We're not psychic!

Oh and she txted me back this morning btw so it can't have been all bad lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Oh and she txted me back this morning btw so it can't have been all bad lol


What did it say?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

latblaster said:


> *Could be alot of reasons mate...*you dunno. If you want to see if she cares or not & get a reaction?
> 
> Send her a text telling her to fvck off. It's not nice I know, & it might mess everything up, but she'll react. You'll get her attention, but it's a big gamble.
> 
> ...


maybe you were snoring and f*rting all night lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Oh and she txted me back this morning btw so it can't have been all bad lol


What did the message say?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

anabolik said:


> What do you mean how do I know this? Most people have some built in concept of time passing, but you may be different...it's not like I was timing her on a fvcking stopwatch or anything...could have been 5 or 15 it was just an estimate
> 
> Well all the indicators were there that she was enjoying it so I'm not sure what else to go on...we all know how you women will say one thing and be thinking another so it's really not our fault for getting the wrong idea now is it.We're not psychic!
> 
> Oh and she txted me back this morning btw so it can't have been all bad lol


If she enjoyed it as much as u think she did she wouldnt be ignoring you mate. She'd be tellin you how much she enjoyed the D and she'd be back for more


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

SwAn1 said:


> She's probably getting double teamed as you post this.
> 
> POF is hardly the place to scout for gf material


Oh I don't know about that. Had a fun time finding my gf on there! I don't mean my gf was on there when I went looking... oh you know what I mean! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anabolik said:


> What do you mean how do I know this? Most people have some built in concept of time passing, but you may be different...it's not like I was timing her on a fvcking stopwatch or anything...could have been 5 or 15 it was just an estimate
> 
> Well all the indicators were there that she was enjoying it so I'm not sure what else to go on...we all know how you women will say one thing and be thinking another so it's really not our fault for getting the wrong idea now is it.We're not psychic!
> 
> *Oh and she txted me back this morning btw so it can't have been all bad lol*


WHAT DID IT SAY!!!???


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

you should have been on POF lining up the next one as she dropped you off

all this over a one night stand, man card revoked :2guns:


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

SO WHAT DID IT SAY THEN?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Aslan said:


> SO WHAT DID IT SAY THEN?


Stop texting me you munter...lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

MAI GAWD WHAT DID EEET SAIIIY?

no seriously we all want to know.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

We need the exact text quoted with all punctuation etc.

As we are all deep psychological experts, we will tell you exactly what shes thinking :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

What did say hey hey hey what it say


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

anabolik said:


> What do you mean how do I know this? Most people have some built in concept of time passing, but you may be different...it's not like I was timing her on a fvcking stopwatch or anything...could have been 5 or 15 it was just an estimate
> 
> Well all the indicators were there that she was enjoying it so I'm not sure what else to go on...we all know how you women will say one thing and be thinking another so it's really not our fault for getting the wrong idea now is it.We're not psychic!
> 
> Oh and she txted me back this morning btw so it can't have been all bad lol


PICSORNOTEXTBACKOFPOFGIRL


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Doesn't matter what it says, the OP will be running after her forever more now. Lost cause I'm afraid...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess for a few of you this is your first experience of an anabolik girl thread.

They all follow the same pattern.

1. Meets girl on hook up website

2. He immediately fall I love

3. She treats him like ****

4. He has an online breakdown

5. The 'relationship'Gets to some kind of equilibrium

6. Go back to line 3 and repeat.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What did she say ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn anabolik you're building up a beta reputation round here, and that's rich coming from me.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

And this is all bad because? Fvck sake you pumped a stunner and you're whinging again lol. Take it for what it is.

I wouldn't dream of posting such soppy sh1t on here. I'm well ard :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

I know you feel bad right now bro. But somewhere out there, in the Monday night dive pubs, is a chubby waiting for you or someone else of the same species...

Go get we tiger


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Damn anabolik you're building up a beta reputation round here, and that's rich coming from me.


At least I get laid regularly mate...I'm sure your crusty gym socks will never cause you any heartache.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

*WHAT DID IT SAY!!!!!!???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I guess for a few of you this is your first experience of an anabolik girl thread.
> 
> They all follow the same pattern.
> 
> ...


That's not true. That only happened with my ex...all the rest since have been one nighters with no feelings on my part. You make it sound like I fall in love with every girl I meet lol

All my previous bullsh1t threads were about the same lass that I'd been seeing for months...


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> *WHAT DID IT SAY!!!!!!???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


^


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> That's not true. That only happened with my ex...all the rest since have been one nighters with no feelings on my part. You make it sound like I fall in love with every girl I meet lol
> 
> All my previous bullsh1t threads were about the same lass that I'd been seeing for months...


O Butt you can't ask us for advice then tell us she text you but not tell us what she said. What dis the text say??!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont think she even text back tbh!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Clearly got told to do one


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Jesus Christ people why do you even care? lmfao

Ok here is the txt word for word:

"Sorry for the late reply. I was so rough yesterday!

I had a good night on friday.

In a good or bad way?"

I didn't put her off by saying she wasn't what I expected. My intention was to get her mind whirring wether I really liked her or not. Seems it worked


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

anabolik said:


> At least I get laid regularly mate...I'm sure your crusty gym socks will never cause you any heartache.


Hahaha NO.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I dont think she even *text back* tbh!


Nah...she didn't...coz it was me wot done it!!! :lol:

@anabolik

Dear Sir,

Will you please tell us what she said?

Kind regards

UKM Crew


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> O Butt you can't ask us for advice then tell us she text you but not tell us what she said.* What dis the text say??!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> yea hurry the fck up i got get my ceiling painted, btw i shagged a bird 9 months ago and she aint gone home yet


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Jesus Christ people why do you even care? lmfao
> 
> Ok here is the txt word for word:
> 
> ...


she probably wrote that with someone hangning out the back of her giving a bad performance then it reminded her of you

unless your planning on some long term thing here, just move on and on to the next piece of tail


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Forget her mate. Its just today's phase. You will forget her soon.

We've all done it.

All the advice on here will say basically the same thing - move on. But youll do what you think os riht and only you can direct your own path.

Not to sound like a big poof bit banging on the first night can be a dodgy one, as you run the risk of this happening.....as neither will have a clue about the other person's expectations.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

double post sorry


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

Post some pics


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

man_dem03 said:


> she probably wrote that with someone hangning out the back of her giving a bad performance then it reminded her of you
> 
> unless your planning on some long term thing here, just move on and on to the next piece of tail


lol

I'm sick of banging random girls mate...my goal is to find a decent one and keep her around. Maybe that's not 'alpha' but it's what I'm looking for.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Jesus Christ people why do you even care? lmfao
> 
> Ok here is the txt word for word:
> 
> ...


Bet you text her back straight away! Now that she has text you back what do you want to happen? Regular no strings fun or something more?

Whatever you want to happen if you apply push pull theory to dating you shouldn't go wrong. If you want them to put a bit more effort in you push them away a little bit, this will make them want to pull you back. Nothing too nasty cos you shouldn't really play games but without going to deep into the psychology behind it, it does work. Maybe google push pull method and dating.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally I think games are a load of ****. Best thing to do is be in her company and woo the **** out of her.

I found the best girl I could ask for by being honest, courteous, a little bit cheeky as well as a gentleman (after years of messing about).


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Bet you text her back straight away! Now that she has text you back what do you want to happen? Regular no strings fun or something more?
> 
> Whatever you want to happen if you apply push pull theory to dating you shouldn't go wrong. If you want them to put a bit more effort in you push them away a little bit, this will make them want to pull you back. Nothing too nasty cos you shouldn't really play games but without going to deep into the psychology behind it, it does work. Maybe google push pull method and dating.


I haven't replied yet actually 

You've been reading up on pua tactics haven't you beefy?

I know all about push/pull, cocky/funny and all that stuff. That's the reason I'm now able to sleep with half decent looking birds regularly lol not sure I'd be so successful if I'd never found out about how to interact with women properly. Wasn't long ago I had only kissed a handful of girls in my entire life...I'm not gonna say what age I lost my v-card but it was a ridiculous number mg:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There are no rules on when you should lose your v card.

When you meet a girl you think you might want to stay with, then don't jump into bed straightaway. Be different & respectful.

I'm sure women get a bit fed up of the expectation of sex on the first date, everytime...surely?

Thoughts @beefdinner?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I haven't replied yet actually
> 
> I'm not gonna say what age I lost my v-card but it was a ridiculous number mg:


No need to show off mate, some people in this thread are still waiting!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bored now.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Bet you text her back straight away! Now that she has text you back what do you want to happen? Regular no strings fun or something more?
> 
> Whatever you want to happen if you apply push pull theory to dating you shouldn't go wrong. If you want them to put a bit more effort in you push them away a little bit, this will make them want to pull you back. Nothing too nasty cos you shouldn't really play games but without going to deep into the psychology behind it, it does work. Maybe google push pull method and dating.


This. If you want to pique her interest or at least ascertain if she has any for you.

It's called the scarcity principle. People have a deep rooted instinct to grasp out at things they desire that "appear" to be disappearing.

It's the same theory behind the never ending raft of "sale ending soon" adverts.

@beefdinner - How comes you've studied PUA tactics? Nothing wrong with it it's just women tend to do it naturally due to the proliferation of offers they have...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> No need to show off mate, some people in this thread are still waiting!


I think you misunderstood my post, I'm not showing off in the slightest. All my mates lost theirs in their mid teens...took me a good few more years!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I think you misunderstood my post, I'm not showing off in the slightest. All my mates lost theirs in their mid teens...took me a good few more years!


I got that mate, I was being facetious


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

digitalis said:


> @beefdinner - How comes you've studied PUA tactics? Nothing wrong with it it's just women tend to do it naturally due to the proliferation of offers they have...


Haven't really studied PUA tactics just thought they might be useful to the op. I did however do a chrysalis advanced diploma in psychotherapy and counselling but only did the first 2 years, then I became pregnant and went through a whole world of sh!t and couldn't complete it.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

get jacked, ignore her.

end of, next................


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Whats this world come to when you have to read up and study techniques of interracting with the opposite sex?


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whats this world come to when you have to read up and study techniques of interracting with the opposite sex?


long gone are the days you meet them at a bar, get them drunk out of there heads and do the polite thing and walk them home, then crush the guts and leave before they wake in the morning

romance just isnt alive these days


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> long gone are the days you meet them at a bar, get them drunk out of there heads and do the polite thing and walk them home, then crush the guts and leave before they wake in the morning
> 
> romance just isnt alive these days


Its all about sharing a dance and a cheap cocktail drink with six of your male friends, wearing tight chino shorts with turn ups and cock blocking yourself and spending the rest of the night begging the doorman to let you back in... younguns :no:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ode to the nice guys...

*"This is a tribute to the nice guys. The nice guys that finish last, that never become more than friends, that endure hours of whining and *****ing about what assholes guys are, while disproving the very point. This is dedicated to those guys who always provide a shoulder to lean on but restrain themselves to tentative hugs, those guys who hold open doors and give reassuring pats on the back and sit patiently outside the changing room at department stores. This is in honor of the guys that obligingly reiterate how cute/beautiful/smart/funny/sexy their female friends are at the appropriate moment, because they know most girls need that litany of support. This is in honor of the guys with open minds, with laid-back attitudes, with honest concern. This is in honor of the guys who respect a girl's every facet, from her privacy to her theology to her clothing style.*

*
*

*
This is for the guys who escort their drunk, bewildered female friends back from parties and never take advantage once they're at her door, for the guys who accompany girls to bars as buffers against the rest of the creepy male population, for the guys who know a girl is fishing for compliments but give them out anyway, for the guys who always play by the rules in a game where the rules favor cheaters, for the guys who are accredited as boyfriend material but somehow don't end up being boyfriends, for all the nice guys who are overlooked, underestimated, and unappreciated, for all the nice guys who are manipulated, misled, and unjustly abandoned, this is for you.*

*
*

*
This is for that time she left 40 urgent messages on your cell phone, and when you called her back, she spent three hours painstakingly dissecting two sentences her boyfriend said to her over dinner. And even though you thought her boyfriend was a chump and a jerk, you assured her that it was all ok and she shouldn't worry about it. This is for that time she interrupted the best killing spree you'd ever orchestrated in GTA3 to rant about a rumor that romantically linked her and the guy she thinks is the most repulsive person in the world. And even though you thought it was immature and you had nothing against the guy, you paused the game for two hours and helped her concoct a counter-rumor to spread around the floor. This is also for that time she didn't have a date, so after numerous vows that there was nothing "serious" between the two of you, she dragged you to a party where you knew nobody, the beer was awful, and she flirted shamelessly with you, justifying each fit of reckless teasing by announcing to everyone: "oh, but we're just friends!" And even though you were invited purely as a symbolic warm body for her ego, you went anyways. Because you're nice like that.*

*
*

*
The nice guys don't often get credit where credit is due. And perhaps more disturbing, the nice guys don't seem to get laid as often as they should. And I wish I could logically explain this trend, but I can't. From what I have observed on campus and what I have learned from talking to friends at other schools and in the workplace, the only conclusion I can form is that many girls are just illogical, manipulative *****es. Many of them claim they just want to date a nice guy, but when presented with such a specimen, they say irrational, confusing things such as "oh, he's too nice to date" or "he would be a good boyfriend but he's not for me" or "he already puts up with so much from me, I couldn't possibly ask him out!" or the most frustrating of all: "no, it would ruin our friendship." Yet, they continue to lament the lack of datable men in the world, and they expect their too-nice-to-date male friends to sympathize and apologize for the men that are jerks. Sorry, guys, girls like that are beyond my ability to fathom. I can't figure out why the connection breaks down between what they say (I want a nice guy!) and what they do (I'm going to sleep with this complete ass now!). But one thing I can do, is say that the nice-guy-finishes-last phenomenon doesn't last forever. There are definitely many girls who grow out of that train of thought and realize they should be dating the nice guys, not taking them for granted. The tricky part is finding those girls, and even trickier, finding the ones that are single.*

*
*

*
So, until those girls are found, I propose a toast to all the nice guys. You know who you are, and I know you're sick of hearing yourself described as ubiquitously nice. But the truth of the matter is, the world needs your patience in the department store, your holding open of doors, your party escorting services, your propensity to be a sucker for a pretty smile. For all the crazy, inane, absurd things you tolerate, for all the situations where you are the faceless, nameless hero, my accolades, my acknowledgement, and my gratitude go out to you. You do have credibility in this society, and your well deserved vindication is coming.*


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whats this world come to when you have to read up and study techniques of interracting with the opposite sex?


Not every man is a gyalis certain man catch feelins to soon and have no game so study tactics that come naturally with not carin cos you got a bag of girls and you a real grindsman wit references


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Its all about sharing a dance and a cheap cocktail drink with six of your male friends, wearing tight chino shorts with turn ups and cock blocking yourself and spending the rest of the night begging the doorman to let you back in... younguns :no:


I know. nothing tells a woman you're a prime male like dancing in a group of men drinking a drink with a little umbrella in it and sweating so much there fake tan is turning there t shirt into some tie died 70s looking sh*t rag


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whats this world come to when you have to read up and study techniques of interracting with the opposite sex?


Comes part and parcel with growing up raised in an all female household with no male influence. I had to learn from scratch how to be a man on my own...to some it comes naturally through life experience but not for me and many other guys.

Plus there all the bullsh1t in hollywood films we grow up with telling us the best way to win a girl is to buy her flowers and treat her nice and eventually she'll realise what a prize you are and leave the confident jerk to be with you.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

so how many seconds did it take before you replied back after she texted?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Ode to the nice guys...
> 
> *"This is a tribute to the nice guys. The nice guys that finish last, that never become more than friends, that endure hours of whining and *****ing about what assholes guys are, while disproving the very point. This is dedicated to those guys who always provide a shoulder to lean on but restrain themselves to tentative hugs, those guys who hold open doors and give reassuring pats on the back and sit patiently outside the changing room at department stores. This is in honor of the guys that obligingly reiterate how cute/beautiful/smart/funny/sexy their female friends are at the appropriate moment, because they know most girls need that litany of support. This is in honor of the guys with open minds, with laid-back attitudes, with honest concern. This is in honor of the guys who respect a girl's every facet, from her privacy to her theology to her clothing style.*
> 
> ...


I have a friend like this................he's gay :wink:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ladies,

I'm free and available to be used. Won't be getting no f**got texts the next day though, just a good pounding and then I'm outta there


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm free and available to be used. Won't be getting no f**got texts the next day though, just a good pounding and then I'm outta there


Well that's not nice is..tut tut...is pounding like kneading as in the bread??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Well that's not nice is..tut tut...is pounding like kneading as in the bread??


Hi Skye, I am actually a family man so above was tongue in cheek.

Pounding - no idea what it is, I'm in a long term relationship


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Nearly 200 posts and still no pics of girl.

:ban:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmm don't see why it makes me a f**got for txting a lass the next day :/ but whatever.

@simonthepieman I haven't replied as of yet.

Fvck it I'll save you all the hassle of reading my sh1tty threads in the future. I apologise.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Hmmm don't see why it makes me a f**got for txting a lass the next day :/ but whatever.
> 
> @simonthepieman I haven't replied as of yet.
> 
> Fvck it I'll save you all the hassle of reading my sh1tty threads in the future. I apologise.


Lighten up, I refer you to my previous post, 194.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

beefdinner said:


> Way too similar, same age same birthday. Same traits.


You have a 9" cock? 



anabolik said:


> You mean will it change how I treat women? I'm not sure tbh...*if I go to the trouble of meeting a lass and buying drinks etc. I want something out of it* or else it's just been a waste. I'm never a cvnt though, I don't make it seem like I want to see them again if that's not my intention. Plus most of the time it's them that suggest going back to 'get some food' or 'watch a film' lol


Owwwww......

That entitlement thing - one reason I never let a man pay for everything...I don't want to think I 'owe' him anything if he turns out to be a [email protected] (not that I'm saying you are), the only time you should 'expect' sex for buying stuff is when you hire a hooker... 

Otherwise, the only comment I could possibly make is....equality...sometimes it's beautiful :devil2:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Hi Skye, I am actually a family man so above was tongue in cheek.
> 
> Pounding - no idea what it is, I'm in a long term relationship


Lol...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

The-One said:


> Is this just a way to either brag or pretend you got laid on pof, sloth from the goonies could get laid on there.


Yes this is all pretend and I don't even exist.

Fact is my mates have all ditched me so I resort to talking to you guys about stupid sh1t like this. Like I said I'm sorry won't happen again.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Hmmm don't see why it makes me a f**got for txting a lass the next day :/ but whatever.
> 
> @simonthepieman I haven't replied as of yet.
> 
> Fvck it I'll save you all the hassle of reading my sh1tty threads in the future. I apologise.


Don't think like that. You got about 70% good genuine advice and about 30% messing about and people taking the Micky. Don't stop asking stuff


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I havent read the full thread....is there a picture of the girl anywhere? cant be bothered scrolling every page haha


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Feels sh1tty. I thought we got on really well, I had her giggling just by looking at her and she was all over me the whole night. Definitely has me wondering wtf I did wrong.
> 
> Yea that's true I won't lose any sleep over it...yes I did get laid though didn't finish lol that's what too much drink does to me!


Theres your answer then, you didnt cum so she thinks your gay!

Are ya? :wink:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't get how she can be smoking hot yet you can't finish!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Any chance of a link to her pof let's see how many man from here can dig her out


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

She would have text quicker had you attended a different gym ; )


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

This thread was worth reading for beefy's memoirs of a 9" penis


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Yea I guess I shouldn't be too hasty but lets be real here *what girl doesn't look at her phone at least every couple hours?*
> 
> And I am above average :blowme:


Depends how long she's getting boned for.. I'd be pretty offended if a girl said "don't mind me, carry on..I've just gotta see if I've got any texts from the guy I shagged last night"..


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

digitalis said:


> Ode to the nice guys...
> 
> *"This is a tribute to the nice guys. The nice guys that finish last, that never become more than friends, that endure hours of whining and *****ing about what assholes guys are, while disproving the very point. This is dedicated to those guys who always provide a shoulder to lean on but restrain themselves to tentative hugs, those guys who hold open doors and give reassuring pats on the back and sit patiently outside the changing room at department stores. This is in honor of the guys that obligingly reiterate how cute/beautiful/smart/funny/sexy their female friends are at the appropriate moment, because they know most girls need that litany of support. This is in honor of the guys with open minds, with laid-back attitudes, with honest concern. This is in honor of the guys who respect a girl's every facet, from her privacy to her theology to her clothing style.*
> 
> ...


The most toe curling, pathetic and f*cking gayest thing ive ever read.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gummyp said:


> This thread was worth reading for beefy's memoirs of a 9" penis


beautiful wasnt it? the memoirs, not the penis. we didnt see that, just heard about it being smoothed and rolled. poetic


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Hmmm don't see why it makes me a f**got for txting a lass the next day :/ but whatever.
> 
> @simonthepieman I haven't replied as of yet.
> 
> Fvck it I'll save you all the hassle of reading my sh1tty threads in the future. I apologise.


please don't. I enjoy your threads, I think you are a lovely man and it fills me with joy to watch you strive for happiness. I sort of imagine you in a gold blend advert.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok I just did something really silly that I told myself I would never do again. That's what happens when you run out of options :laugh:

I'm a retard :ban:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Ok I just did something really silly that I told myself I would never do again. That's what happens when you run out of options :laugh:
> 
> I'm a retard :ban:


What have you done?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Ok I just did something really silly that I told myself I would never do again. That's what happens when you run out of options :laugh:
> 
> I'm a retard :ban:


Txt'd cock picks?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just hit a lass up on facebook I haven't seen in a while. I'll regret it as soon as I blow my load I'm sure.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Ok I just did something really silly that I told myself I would never do again. That's what happens when you run out of options :laugh:
> 
> I'm a retard :ban:


you been shagging the sofa again?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Used is when you get bummed with a strap on (by a girl) before she lets you bum her then you lie down for 5 minutes with her, she then falls asleep and your sat up awake confused


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Used is when you get bummed with a strap on (by a girl) before she lets you bum her then you lie down for 5 minutes with her, she then falls asleep and your sat up awake confused


any good?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Used is when you get bummed with a strap on (by a girl) before she lets you bum her then you lie down for 5 minutes with her, she then falls asleep and your sat up awake confused


How many times has this happened to you?

Also are you sure it was a strap on and the b!tch wasn't actually a trap?


----------

